# API Nitrate test card colours ?



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

So I have to ask this because after having this test for some time and usually being happy that my nitrates were in check; now it started bugging me.
The colours for 10 and 20 ppm are exactly the same and 40 and 80 ppm have the the same shade as well.
I checked in a store a new box thinking that it was misprint and they looked just like mine.
My test was showing the shade of 40 or 80 ppm so kind of not sure if I should take it as 40 or 80 or what.

Cheers and thanks.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

either way your overdue for a water change


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

blunthead said:


> either way your overdue for a water change


Yep apparently with 7 neon tetras and 12 pleco fry my nitrates can't even stay in check for a week. Soon my fish will go on diet lol


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

alstare2000 said:


> So I have to ask this because after having this test for some time and usually being happy that my nitrates were in check; now it started bugging me.
> The colours for 10 and 20 ppm are exactly the same and 40 and 80 ppm have the the same shade as well.
> I checked in a store a new box thinking that it was misprint and they looked just like mine.
> My test was showing the shade of 40 or 80 ppm so kind of not sure if I should take it as 40 or 80 or what.
> ...


I agree that a water change is needed but I wanted to comment that while I can't speak about the nitrate test for API in freshwater, I can comment that the API nitrate test for saltwater seems to always be difficult to gauge by eye. Also readings can be off if you don't shake the bottle and test tube for long enough. I prefer the Salifert brand for Nitrate


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

google calibrating nitrates test kit. you need to do this to get proper reading, many kits are just not right.

with that said its vital to do regular water changes. Also ensure your not overfeeding and you can maintain good cleanliness in the tank. All of these factors as well as fish stock will ensure nitrates don't build up super fast.

consider using fast growing stem plants or floating plus to absorb some of the toxics. It will most definitely help. With the right amount of plants vs fish you can literally never have any nitrates.

although plants need nitrates so in which case there is a fine balance between it all


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks guys for the advice,
yep regular WC are not problem I even went as far as doing about 25% twice a week when I had more stock in 46G but now I'm puzzled as I'm doing it once a week 25% and it feels like it should be lower. That's why I got on the case of this damn chart.
With about 12 small pleco fry 0.5-0.75" and 6 neon tetras I would expect this to be in check so I'm slowly moving to next step; Plants.
As with feeding fry had zucchini that I remove every 24hrs or less and then repashy which is really great as it's sits there and they munch on it until it's gone.

Petsmart had a different brand of nitrate test that I'll have to try out forgot the name tho I think it possibly is Salifert that Bullet uses.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

if you have 40ppm and do 25% then your still only at 30ppm. do another 25% that only brings you down to 22.5ppm.in which thats still too high to start a new week on and you will never get it down to where it should be.

Best to do 1 50% at 40ppm to bring it to 20ppm then 2 changes like your doing now. I would suggest doing wc's untill nitrates get down to about 5ppm and then go from there. LARGE wc is better then multiple small ones.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

I never thought of it that way that's why I feel like for a while I can't catch up and nitrates seem always on the high end. 
Thank you 50% it is.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just quick update, thanks Bullet for pointing me to Salifert, much quicker and easier test.
Also I'm glad I did it since I'd be changing lot of water for nothing.
Nitrates at 10 mg/l vs Api's 40 or 80 (still can't tell due to the colours)
Cheers All.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

alstare2000 said:


> Just quick update, thanks Bullet for pointing me to Salifert, much quicker and easier test.
> Also I'm glad I did it since I'd be changing lot of water for nothing.
> Nitrates at 10 mg/l vs Api's 40 or 80 (still can't tell due to the colours)
> Cheers All.


Great news - thanks for the follow up
Yes test kits can be the cause of frustration sometimes ! 
Nitrates at 10 is good


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

maybe you are a little bit colour blind? Just a thought


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

pyrrolin said:


> maybe you are a little bit colour blind? Just a thought


No, I saw his color strip and it looks like a mis-print. Junk


----------

